# Power Rack



## Aguz

Chaps,

Thinking of purchasing one of the two, need to make a decision quickly. Advice please, which one would you go for,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GYMANO-PROFESSIONAL-POWER-RACK-OLYMPIC-CAGE-MACHINE-PULL-UP-BAR-MULTI-GYM-/161033578653?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item257e59689d

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ULTIMATE-POWER-RACK-w-LAT-PUL-for-ARM-CURLS-SEATED-ROW-PULL-UP-MULTI-GYM-OLYMPIC-/150981173744?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item23272de1f0

Thanks


----------



## Aguz

Also with this bench,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEAVY-DUTY-OLYMPIC-FID-FLAT-INCLINE-DECLINE-DUMBBELL-WEIGHT-BENCH-by-360MUSCLE-/160808199912?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item2570ea66e8


----------



## Prince Adam

Well to me the racks look the same.

So it's down to whether or not you want the extra attachments.

I'd go for the extras myself.


----------



## Aguz

Yeah that's what I was thinking, could do with a lat pull down. £45 extra, not bad.


----------



## Aguz

Lol, does anyone own any of the two power racks?


----------



## Prince Adam

Aguz said:


> Lol, does anyone own any of the two power racks?


You been looking on eBay for any, powertec are quality ??

I have the Cf475 from powerhouse, can't fault it.


----------



## Aguz

Been keeping any eye on eBay and gumtree, nothing that's local or reasonably priced.


----------



## Shaneyboy

I have just ordered the gymano power rack and figured that for£179 delivered it might be good enough. I was going to get the bodymax cf470 but could not find any reviews but i suspect it is probably more robust than the gymano


----------



## Shady45

I think there's a thread on here from someone who bought the one with a pulley and his review was good.


----------



## Aguz

Cheers mate, have found it.


----------



## Aguz

@Shaneyboy, think I'm going for the rack with the pulley system.


----------



## b3n5253

I have this rack and can't fault it 

Very good!


----------



## danp83

think im going to invest in this one aswell looks v good for the price


----------



## Aguz

Have bought the rack, cant wait for delivery!!!


----------



## alphamach

Let us know how you find the rack.

I may buy one also


----------



## alphamach

Where is that review? I could not find it?


----------



## Scotty6Pack

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/equipment/193465-power-rack-review.html


----------



## Shaneyboy

Can i ask what rubber matting you are using and the source?


----------



## Scotty6Pack

Hi, I bought this: http://goo.gl/QuKoR

Very pleased with it.


----------



## kadafi39

price for the mats isn't bad, but postage is... try to find a stable mat supplier locally, mats will be cheaper and can be rolled up and collected by car.


----------



## Shaneyboy

Same rack as gymano is the valor fitness bd-7. Google it for more info plus there is a hands on vid on you tube


----------



## danp83

Aguz said:


> Been keeping any eye on eBay and gumtree, nothing that's local or reasonably priced.


how you getting on with your rack mate?


----------



## danp83

Scotty6Pack said:


> Hi, I bought this: http://goo.gl/QuKoR
> 
> Very pleased with it.


how you getting on with your rack mate?


----------



## Scotty6Pack

danp83 said:


> how you getting on with your rack mate?


Superb, how about you? Mine's a little rocky due to an uneven floor (split in garage floor) but really pleased with it overall.


----------



## Aguz

danp83 said:


> how you getting on with your rack mate?


Loving it Dan, honestly best piece of equipment I have purchased. Solid piece of kit.


----------



## danp83

yeah loving it so far, not got a great deal of room but enough to do what i need to do. has your routines changed much from going gym? im doing a few exersices ive not done before aswell


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Scotty6Pack said:


> Superb, how about you? Mine's a little rocky due to an uneven floor (split in garage floor) but really pleased with it overall.


Put some thin pieces of plywood or similar underneath to stop it happening.


----------



## Scotty6Pack

danp83 said:


> yeah loving it so far, not got a great deal of room but enough to do what i need to do. has your routines changed much from going gym? im doing a few exersices ive not done before aswell


My routine has changed a little as it's much quicker to get on with the next exercise not having to wait for equipment so I've managed to try different things.


----------



## Scotty6Pack

Aguz said:


> Loving it Dan, honestly best piece of equipment I have purchased. Solid piece of kit.


Best piece of equipment I have ever owned for weights.


----------



## Scotty6Pack

BLUE(UK) said:


> Put some thin pieces of plywood or similar underneath to stop it happening.


I'll get round to trying some but it's not too bad. Thanks.


----------

